# Coke



## M11

Hi All,

Just want to share my experience. I have IBS-D for 3-4 years now. I love Coke and drink it often. I saw that it helped me quite a lot when eating spicy food (I love it too), the coke basically cool down the burning belly. But here, I have been trying for the past 10 days not to drink coke and although, I still have semi-liquid BM, although I still need to do it 2-3 times in the morning, I did not get any pain lately, actually the only thing I have to mention is one day, after eating, I got D, almost explosive D, I had to run to toilets. To note that happened just after eating a McDo where I drank a Sprite, I ate quite late that day and was so hungry that I ate quick.

So now, I start to think that Coke was a trouble maker more than a savior.

I also try to understand this D attack, was it because of the cold drink? the soda? or simply because I ate too late? ... still digging, but so happy to take the metro in the morning with a bit more confidence.


----------



## someday

I had to give up Coke years ago...at the time, I too thought it was actually helping but really it was hurting me more than it was worth it. For a little while, every time I drank Coke I would have horrible stomach cramps and eventually D would follow. So as a result I haven't had Coke since 2005 maybe? I can't really remember it's been that long. Don't miss it at all now.

Now, I occasionally drink Pepsi, but since Lent started I haven't had any kind of soda/pop. I notice that when I don't drink any carbonated beverage, I rarely have gas so I hope to continue not drinking any after Lent but it's unlikely. I just really enjoy a cold Pepsi from time to time and Pepsi has never affected me like Coke did.


----------



## M11

Interesting feedback on the pepsi, I'll have a look at it too (cause I love a soda from time to time like you do). as for the bubbly drinks, I actually drink sparkling water and it has no bad effect on my D. I was more thinking of the caffeine in Coke as Sprite does not looks to be affecting me as bad, if at all. but we are all different, so let's not jump to conclusions yet.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Since both the coke and sprite bother you, it might be you don't tolerate high fructose corn syrup well.

Some people find all cabonated beverages add too much gas into the system.

The Low FODMAP diet that a lot of IBSers find helpful limits fructose as it is one of the FODMAP's


----------



## sarylynn

I find this interesting, because I have migraines in addition to the IBS-D, and I often try a Coke or Pepsi to help the headache. But I noticed that the Pepsi was irritating my stomach a lot more than normal, and switched to Coke. The Coke doesn't bother me nearly as much as the Pepsi did--the reverse of what you found! We each have to find our own triggers, and that is why my doctor just recommended the FODMAP diet to me today (and part of why I am on here!).


----------



## JuliannaCol

I don't know about you guys, but drinking ANY KIND OF CARBONATED DRINKS including those so called "light" make my guts rumble and go all crazy. I guess all that gas is not really a good thing for delicate stomach/intestines. I see you mention that you got sick after eating at Mcds! Well, in my case? I stopped eating there many many years ago... there is something wrong with those burgers. I really don't know what it it, but when I'm feeling ok I can eat burgers from anywhere else but McDonalds. Maybe the type of condiments they use? the cardboard-tasting meat? I gotta say, fries over there are really good, but not good enough to come back anyway... It sound like you should take care of your diet a lil' more. Try not drinking sodas -at all!- or eating crappy meals with lots of spice, and of course, try to keep yourself on an eating schedule. It really helps sometimes. Good luck and take care!


----------



## rellybelly17

Giving up pop made a big difference in my symptoms. I know it's hard, but you should try giving it up all together and see if you improve. I also lost about 10lbs if you need incentive to quit


----------



## windemere

I drink soda..mainly coke and Ginger ale but occasionally a sierra mist. I don't refrigerate my sodas, I leave them at room temp. That's what seems to help. Cold soda immediately bothers my stomach but warm coke and Ginger ale never give me a problem. They cola syrup in coke supposedly has a stomach soothing effect which works best with warm, flat coke. Some pharmacys actually sell cola syrup for stomach upset. Still can't do Pepsi. I haven't had Pepsi in at least 3 years if not longer. It doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## looby_loo

I've never noticed coke affecting me adversely but McD's is one of the worst triggers for me, could it have been that rather than the soda? The only thing worse than McD's for me is maize, I've tried looking up what oil they use as I was convinced it would be maize oil but apparently not.


----------



## Maudlin

Coke is bad for my IBS. It makes my symptoms worse (nausea, gas, bloating) and they persist for hours.









Lemonade is a far more tolerable soda drink. I rarely have much problems with it.


----------



## Trudyg

In my opinion, any product full of additives and chemicals cannot be good for you. Beware that you don't cause yourself longer term damage. I know that, back in the day, I drank an awful lot of soda (I tend to binge) and every single time I'd get diarrhea. Didn't think anything of it back then, but now I see that I was harming myself inthe long run.


----------



## ccoleman

Your intake of carbonated drinks can affect your management of IBS. These beverages contribute to gas buildup within the abdominal area. When gas isn't passed, it accumulates in the intestines, causing bloating. This bloating can lead to abdominal discomfort, including both dull and sharp pains in the area. Carbonated drinks are one of the main dietary causes of these effects and should be avoided if you have IBS.


----------



## Guitarplyr1990

Dark soda has really bothered my IbS-D and increased Cramps and Nausea. So I'm not drinking anymore Dark sodas. I was doing much better when I wasn't drinking it. Not only does caffeine seem to make IBS-D worse I think the Carmel coloring does too.


----------

